# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  YouTube-metrovideoita

## vristo

Hieno video Budabestin metrosta; neuvostokalustoa, jonkalaista voisi meilläkin Helsingissä olla, jos jotkin suunnitelmat olisivat toteutuneet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uykApF-GdyA

----------


## SD202

> Hieno video Budabestin metrosta; neuvostokalustoa, jonkalaista voisi meilläkin Helsingissä olla, jos jotkin suunnitelmat olisivat toteutuneet:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FuVUiQXEZk


Ööh...linkki aukaisi kylläkin videon Budapestin Combinosta. Hieno video silti.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Korjattu; pahoittelen teknistä häiriötä  :Wink: .

----------


## vristo

"Ratikkametro" eli linja U6 Wienistä. Näin sen homman pitäisi mielestäni meilläkin Helsingissä olla; kevyehkö mertorata, jota ajetaan ratikkamaisella kalustolla. Montako yksikköä onkaan kytketty? Huomatkaa: ainakin yksi, ellei kaksi, puhtaasti liitevaunua (ei virrotinta) ja yksi uusi yksikkö junassa. Nuo vanhemmat vaunuthan ovat ihan perus-Duewageja, kuten vaikkapa HKL-Raitioliikenteen Nr-sarjatkin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9O-pXpylnY

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Hieno video Budabestin metrosta; neuvostokalustoa, jonkalaista voisi meilläkin Helsingissä olla, jos jotkin suunnitelmat olisivat toteutuneet:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uykApF-GdyA


Hienot äänet lähtevät näistä ns. Mytishtshi-junista. Valmistaja on vielä olemassa eli www.metrowagonmash.ru
tai lontooksi www.metrowagonmash.ru/english/

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ei ole YouTube-video vaan IS-video mutta Bostonin metrossa kuitenkin ollaan:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ul...asp?id=1757567

----------


## Resiina

Tässä 2 pätkää Helsingistä, kuvattu metron etuikkunan läpi.
Väli Metron huoltoraide-Metrovarikko 15.11.2009 klo 13.12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JnGAqlLb5E
Väli Metrovarikko-Itäkeskus 15.11.2009 klo 15.45
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3S7aCVE0Ds

----------


## vristo

Muutama Hongkongissa (kesällä 2009) kuvattu metrovideo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuDoxXWeWuA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erznPgddmVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwIqnDhbcNA

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwIqnDhbcNA


Oletpas uhkarohkean näköisesti kameraasi pitänyt. Eikä kuski edes töötännyt.

Hong Kongin MTR:stä olen kuullut paljon pelkkiä kehuja ja toivottavaa olisi, että firma toisi tännekin uuden tuulahduksen. Kulttuuri selvästi poikkeaa täkäläisestä, kun katsoo, miten  siististi matkustajat jakautuvat tasaisesti joka ovelle ja katoavat laiturilta palloilemasta heti, kun pääsevät junasta pois. Harmillisesti sielläkin tosin näytetään painuvan sisään ennen kuin kaikki ovat vielä tulleet ulos.

----------


## vristo

> Oletpas uhkarohkean näköisesti kameraasi pitänyt. Eikä kuski edes töötännyt.


Käytin toki zoomia (näyttää, että olen lähempänä kuin olenkaan) ja olin turvallisesti laiturialueella.

----------


## ultrix

Tämä ei ole YouTubesta, mutta on metrovideo, tavallaan. http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1937605

Tämänhän voisi Otaniemen teekkarit jäynittää ja asentaa  toki HKL:n luvalla  ainakin Rautatientorin lipunmyyntitason ja asematuunelin välisiin liukuportaisiin. Jos jollekulle olisi tullut aiemmin tämä mieleen, niin olisihan se pitkä liukuporras aina laiturille asti kannattanut toteuttaa videon tapaan, portaattomasti.  :Wink: 

Mikäpä olisi helpompi tapa nopeuttaa siirtymää maan pinnalta metrolaiturille?

----------


## Resiina

Tässä 3 videota liittyen sunnuntain 10.10.2010 jäsenajeluun Helsingin metrossa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qOSepYwwhE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FctJZAC7uS8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX_A6AW3pZA

----------


## Karel

Praha, kaksikerroksinen asema Rajská zahrada.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Löytyisiköhän foorumilaisista innokkaita yrittäjiä tällaisen perinteen tuomiseksi myös Helsinkiin (voisi olla aika extreme-juttu tammikuun erityisolosuhteissa esim. Itä-Helsingin ulkoasemilla):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CCBoqEaVyU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYMqEUhQTB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D6jnhR9Fqs
http://improveverywhere.com/missions...s-subway-ride/
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/viihde/N%C...361374177.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Vuosaaren aseman laituriovien asennustöistä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUhyUAc0PWs

----------


## zige94

Kulosaaren metroasema peruskorjauksen jälkeen.

----------


## Albert

http://youtu.be/KCgar9XpgJs
Länsimetro, ladattu 23.12.2010

----------


## hmikko

> http://youtu.be/KCgar9XpgJs
> Länsimetro, ladattu 23.12.2010


Videossa vakaa kertojaääni sanoo: "Metro on jo niin luonnollinen osa joukkoliikennettä, että kukaan ei osaa edes ajatella tilannetta ilman sitä."

Kätevästi toimii propaganda. Osaa kyllä ja ajatteleekin.

----------


## hylje

Metro on turvallinen, esteetön ja kulkee koko ajan. Paitsi yhdentoista jälkeen.

----------


## zige94

> Metro on turvallinen


Tuosta olen eri mieltä, tietysti riippuu mitä tuolla tarkoitit. Matkustajille ei aina ole se metro yhtä turvallinen kuin bussi, raitiovaunu tai lähijuna, jos siis mietitää matkustamon häiriöitä. Metrossa kuljettaja ei voi asialle tehdä mitään, kun ei edes tiedä mistään tapahtuvasta, eikä myöskään (kai) kuulu työkuvaan. Vartijathan voi soittaa lähimmälle asemalle vastaan, mutta ei se aina toimi. Kerran jouduin soittamaan, ja sanottiin että tulevat seuraavalla asemalla vastaan. No tulihan ne, mutta juuri kun kuljettaja pisti ovet kiinni ja liikkeelle. Käynnissä oli siis tappelu, eikä monikaa matkustaja uskaltanut mennä edes väliin...

----------


## MaZo

> Tuosta olen eri mieltä, tietysti riippuu mitä tuolla tarkoitit. Matkustajille ei aina ole se metro yhtä turvallinen kuin bussi, raitiovaunu tai lähijuna, jos siis mietitää matkustamon häiriöitä. Metrossa kuljettaja ei voi asialle tehdä mitään, kun ei edes tiedä mistään tapahtuvasta, eikä myöskään (kai) kuulu työkuvaan. Vartijathan voi soittaa lähimmälle asemalle vastaan, mutta ei se aina toimi. Kerran jouduin soittamaan, ja sanottiin että tulevat seuraavalla asemalla vastaan. No tulihan ne, mutta juuri kun kuljettaja pisti ovet kiinni ja liikkeelle. Käynnissä oli siis tappelu, eikä monikaa matkustaja uskaltanut mennä edes väliin...


Yleensä kuljettajalle ilmoitetaan, että odottaa, kun vartijat ovat tulossa. Aina tieto ei kuitenkaan ehdi mennä valvomosta toiseen ja vielä siitä junaan. Junissa on myös hätäpuhelin, jota saa käyttää ja kertoa kuljettajalle, että on hätä. Jostain syystä hätäpuhelinta ei juurikaan käytetä paitsi, kun turistit eksyvät kääntöraiteelle.
En muuten usko, että kovin moni bussinkuljettajakaan menee tappeluihin enää väliin vaan soittaa poliisin paikalle ja veikkaan että sama koskee raitiovaunua. Tässä mielessä metro on turvallisempi, koska vartijat saa yleensä varsin nopeasti paikalle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Videossa vakaa kertojaääni sanoo: "Metro on jo niin luonnollinen osa joukkoliikennettä, että kukaan ei osaa edes ajatella tilannetta ilman sitä."
> 
> Kätevästi toimii propaganda. Osaa kyllä ja ajatteleekin.


Noin minäkin ajattelin, että mitäs tämä on? Kuinkas moni allekirjoittikaan adressin metroa vastaan, kun sen kerrottiin poistavan suorat bussilinjat keskustaan?



> Yleensä kuljettajalle ilmoitetaan, että odottaa, kun vartijat ovat tulossa. Aina tieto ei kuitenkaan ehdi mennä valvomosta toiseen ja vielä siitä junaan. Junissa on myös hätäpuhelin, jota saa käyttää ja kertoa kuljettajalle, että on hätä. Jostain syystä hätäpuhelinta ei juurikaan käytetä paitsi, kun turistit eksyvät kääntöraiteelle.
> En muuten usko, että kovin moni bussinkuljettajakaan menee tappeluihin enää väliin vaan soittaa poliisin paikalle ja veikkaan että sama koskee raitiovaunua. Tässä mielessä metro on turvallisempi, koska vartijat saa yleensä varsin nopeasti paikalle.


Mutta kuka valvoo, minkälaista porukkaa astuu metroon? Kumpaan saa kuljetettua pommin helpommin huomaamatta, bussiin vai metroon? Entä kumpaan välineeseen kohdistuva isku vaatisi eniten uhreja? Näin ääriesimerkkinä. Käytännön esimerkkinä voi vain huomata, kummassa välineessä yöaikoihin on epämääräisempää porukkaa.

Kuka on jo törmännyt kerjäläisiin metrossa? Itse olen, kolme kertaa. Eikö HKL(/HSL) voisi kieltää kerjäämisen metroissa, koska asiakkaat saa lain mukaan valita? Esim. Hansasillalla on kielletty kerjääminen, eikä siellä kerjäläisiä näy. Toista on esim. Malmin asemasillalla, missä kerjäämistä ei ole tietääkseni kielletty. Tuskin kerjäläiset matkustajia lisäävät tai muutakaan tuloa tuottavat HSL:lle.

----------


## risukasa

Harvemmin raitiovaununkuljettajatkaan tosiaan menevät väliin matkustamon tapahtumiin, varsinkaan tappeluihin koska ne ovat lähtökohtaisesti tappelijoiden keskinäisiä asioita. Kuljettajille ei makseta mitään palkkioita ulos heitetyistä häiriköistä, ainoastaan vaarojen hinnan he maksavat terveydellään. Raitioliikenteen käytettävissä ovat kuitenkin samat vartijat kuin metrossa, ja vilkkaampina iltoina on vielä raitioliikenteen omia lisäpartioita.

Eivät bussinkuljettajatkaan matkustajia yleensä valikoi sen enempää kuin että matkalippu löytyy. Pommikoiraakaan ei kuljettajalla ole.

----------


## MaZo

> Kuka on jo törmännyt kerjäläisiin metrossa? Itse olen, kolme kertaa. Eikö HKL(/HSL) voisi kieltää kerjäämisen metroissa, koska asiakkaat saa lain mukaan valita? Esim. Hansasillalla on kielletty kerjääminen, eikä siellä kerjäläisiä näy. Toista on esim. Malmin asemasillalla, missä kerjäämistä ei ole tietääkseni kielletty. Tuskin kerjäläiset matkustajia lisäävät tai muutakaan tuloa tuottavat HSL:lle.


Olen kerjäläisistä samaa mieltä ja pari kertaa olen törmännyt itsekin. Ongelmana on, että kerjäläiset kulkevat yleensä kulosaaren ja kalasataman välillä, koska kummallakaan asemalla ei ole vakituista miehitystä ja siten saavat melko rauhassa matkustella. Lisäksi vaatii matkustajilta aktiivisuutta ilmoittaa näistä (joka tosiaan on miinusta metrolle), koska kuljettaja ei välttämättä huomaa kerjäläisten nousemista junaan. Joka tapauksessa olen siinä uskossa, että kerjääminen on kiellettyä ja kerjäläisiä poistetaan metrosta mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

----------


## zige94

> Harvemmin raitiovaununkuljettajatkaan tosiaan menevät väliin matkustamon tapahtumiin, varsinkaan tappeluihin koska ne ovat lähtökohtaisesti tappelijoiden keskinäisiä asioita. Kuljettajille ei makseta mitään palkkioita ulos heitetyistä häiriköistä, ainoastaan vaarojen hinnan he maksavat terveydellään. Raitioliikenteen käytettävissä ovat kuitenkin samat vartijat kuin metrossa, ja vilkkaampina iltoina on vielä raitioliikenteen omia lisäpartioita.
> 
> Eivät bussinkuljettajatkaan matkustajia yleensä valikoi sen enempää kuin että matkalippu löytyy. Pommikoiraakaan ei kuljettajalla ole.


Itse olen ainakin käynyt huomauttamassa häiriköivästä henkilöstä/henkilöistä kuljettajalle. Tullut sitten poistamaan matkustajan, ensiksi pyytämällä ihan, sitten kerran kävi niin että kuljettaja sanoi että vaunu ei lähde mihinkään ennen kuin hän on poistunut. Lopulta taakse tuli toinen raitiovaunu jo perään, ja tämän kuljettaja näki että etummaisessa oli ongelmia ja tuli auttamaan, ja yhdessä heittivät hänet ulos. Kuljettaja vielä kiitti minua siitä että olin ilmoittanut hänelle, ennen kuin lähti liikkeelle. Ikävää olisi ollut jos olisi alkanut häiriköimään silloin kun vaunu on liikkeellä.

Ja kyllä ne bussinkuljettajat vähän katsovat minkälaisia tulee kyytii. Jos näkee jo heti pysäkillä että tuo mies ei ole ihan kunnossa ja aiheuttaaa häiriötä, niin jättää heti vain pysäkillä tälläisen (olen nähnyt useampiakin tapauksia alkuyöstä tullessani 73N:llä tai 74N:llä). Ja kyllä ne kuljettajat myös vähän näkee jos matkustaja tulee avoin kalja- tai siideripullo/tölkki kädessä bussiin -> ulos! Ja myös jos esim. tuossa pommitapauksessa niin tulisi vaikka epäilyttävän ison laukun kanssa bussiin. Onhan pommitapauksessa tietysti vaikea arvioida sitä tilannetta, mutta jos se olisi selvästi huomattavissa niin kuljettaja ehtisi varmasti tyhjentää esimerkiksi koko bussin ja juosta karkuun matkustajien kanssa. 

Jos pitäisi yöaikaan tai muuhun aikaan jolloin on paljon häiriköitä valita, niin: 1. bussi 2. lähijuna 3. raitiovaunu 4. metro.

----------


## hylje

> Tuosta olen eri mieltä


Jos vielä saataisiin metron esteettömyys kyseenalaistettua, olisi tuo mainoslause todettu kokonaisuudessaan vähintään koreiluksi ja pahimmillaan palturiksi.

----------


## Albert

Eikös tästä; hengenvaarallinen metro, hirveä itä-Helsinki ja sen roistoasukaat, keskusteltu jo vuosia sitten jossain muussa ketjussa.
*Tämä on YouTube-metrovideoita.*

Olen käyttänyt metroa kaikkina mahdollisina vuorokaudenaikoina vuodesta 1982 ja vielä pitempään asunut idässä. Vaan tässä sitä edelleen henkissä porskutetaan  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Resiina

Metron huoltoraide Vuosaaressa 14.09.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGFcDXppQjQ

----------


## Vainma

Helsinkiä vuonna 1988. Videolla näkyy toki muutakin joukkoliikennettä, mutta siitä tuskin on haittaa.  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFqdlvYHhYM&NR=1

Osaako kukaan kertoa syytä, minkä takia kohdassa 0:47 olevia "Seuraavaksi Myllypuro, Nästä Kvarnbäcken " -tyyppisiä kuulutuksia ei ole enää ja missä vaiheessa niistä luovuttiin?

----------


## Albert

> Osaako kukaan kertoa syytä, minkä takia kohdassa 0:47 olevia "Seuraavaksi Myllypuro, Nästä Kvarnbäcken " -tyyppisiä kuulutuksia ei ole enää ja missä vaiheessa niistä luovuttiin?


Asemakuulutukset junissa alkoivat alkuvuonna 1987. Ei ole vain havaintoa siitä, milloin _seuraavana xxx_ vaihtui nykyiseen muotoon  :Icon Frown: .

----------


## Jonp

Tässä videossa palomiehet tutustuvat mm. metron nostamiseen tunkilla Kampin kääntöraiteistolla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU1kg...eature=related

On muuten tuttu paikka SRS:n vuoden 2010 syysretkellä olleille.

T. Jon

----------


## NS

> Helsinkiä vuonna 1988. Videolla näkyy toki muutakin joukkoliikennettä, mutta siitä tuskin on haittaa. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFqdlvYHhYM&NR=1


Mielenkiintoinen aikamatka. Huomioni kiinnittyi mm. siihen miten joutuisasti ratikat ajoivat vaihteissa tuohon aikaan, esimerkiksi seitsemän minuutin kohdalla käännyttäessä Liisankadulta Unioninkadulle. Bongasin videolta vain yhden keltavihreän nivelvaunun (Hakaniemen torilta) muiden ollessa vielä harmaaoransseja. Käsittääkseni tuolloin oli olemassa jo ainakin kymmenkunta vihreää nivelvaunua.

----------


## transport

Ei tartte kauaa täällä Berliinissä ootella, alusta näkyy kivasti.  :Smile: 

http://vimeo.com/28706929

----------


## hmikko

> Ei tartte kauaa täällä Berliinissä ootella, alusta näkyy kivasti. 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/28706929


Kiitos tästä. Lopun valonheittimillä varustetut jokilaivat näyttivät vinhoilta. Kuvaajan selvityksen mukaan hän kuvasi videota varta yli 50 000 still-kuvaa. Se olisi huonomman kameran sulkimen toimintaiästä tuntuva osuus (tekijän Canon 5D kestänee).

----------


## ultrix

> Helsinkiä vuonna 1988. Videolla näkyy toki muutakin joukkoliikennettä, mutta siitä tuskin on haittaa. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFqdlvYHhYM&NR=1
> 
> Osaako kukaan kertoa syytä, minkä takia kohdassa 0:47 olevia "Seuraavaksi Myllypuro, Nästä Kvarnbäcken " -tyyppisiä kuulutuksia ei ole enää ja missä vaiheessa niistä luovuttiin?


Huomasin pari kertaa kuulutuksen kuunneltuani, että perhana, sehän vaikuttaisi olevan VR-Eija!

----------


## zige94

Tukholman T11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDQqlDymoUA
ja T13 pienet pätkät http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_p1vMIsmrQ

Video myös L23:sta (Lidingöbanan) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoMdtfdnL28 Tämä kyllä taitaa olla enemmän juna?

----------


## Kaid

> Video myös L23:sta (Lidingöbanan) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoMdtfdnL28 Tämä kyllä taitaa olla enemmän juna?


Virallisestihan kyseessä on kuitenkin raitiotie ja myös kalusto koostuu raitiovaunuista.

----------


## zige94

> Virallisestihan kyseessä on kuitenkin raitiotie ja myös kalusto koostuu raitiovaunuista.


Oho... No jopas on erikoinen raitiotie ja nopea raitiovaunu  :Smile:  Nopeusrajoitus oli kuitenkin suurimmillaan 80, ei tainnut kyllä sitä kulkea, 60suunnilleen arvioisin... Ensimmäisen kerran kävin tuossa 7vuotta sitten, pieni muisto jäi ttuosta joten oli pakko käydä uudestaan ajamassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Virallisestihan kyseessä on kuitenkin raitiotie ja myös kalusto koostuu raitiovaunuista.


Vastaava keskusteluhan käytiin tuossa raitiotievideoiden keskustelussa. Lidingöbanan ominaisuuksissa ei kyllä ole mitään raitiotiemäistä. Tästä videosta ja sen jatko-osista näkee hyvin, ettei radalla ole mitään raitiotiehen haiskahtaviakaan osuuksia:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR4oiN5xT-o

Mutta onko se lainsäädännössä tosiaan raitiotie? Ratikoillahan voi ajaa junaradallakin. Minä sanoisin, että se on juuri sitä: rautatie, jossa ajetaan ratikoilla.

Addendum: Metrokaan se ei toki ole, vaikka radan määritelmällinen nimi onkin esikaupunkirautatie, joka on myös Helsingin metron alkuperäinen työnimi. Mutta se onkin vaikeampi kysymys, millä upgrade-toimenpiteillä se muuttuisi metroksi. Menee vähän hiekkakasan paradoksin sarjaan sekin.

----------


## Clepe

> Mutta onko se lainsäädännössä tosiaan raitiotie? Ratikoillahan voi ajaa junaradallakin. Minä sanoisin, että se on juuri sitä: rautatie, jossa ajetaan ratikoilla.


 Lidingöbanan oli vuoteen 2009 rautatie mutta se muutettiin juridisesti raitiotieksi. Ilmeisesti taustalla on halu yhdistää Lidingöbanan Spårväg cityyn.

----------


## Kaid

> Oho... No jopas on erikoinen raitiotie ja nopea raitiovaunu  Nopeusrajoitus oli kuitenkin suurimmillaan 80, ei tainnut kyllä sitä kulkea, 60suunnilleen arvioisin...


Svenska Spårvägsällskapetin sivujen mukaan A30-vaunujen maksiminopeus on vain 50 km/h - tosin Ängbyvaunujen alkuperäinen huippunopeus on samojen sivujen mukaan ollut 70km/h, joten en nyt sitten tiedä mikä vaunujen todellinen nopeus on.




> Lidingöbanan oli vuoteen 2009 rautatie mutta se muutettiin juridisesti raitiotieksi. Ilmeisesti taustalla on halu yhdistää Lidingöbanan Spårväg cityyn.


Käsittääkseni Lindingöbanan oli myös alkujaan määritelmällisesti raitiotie, muutettiin myöhemmin rautatieksi ja sitten 2009 jälleen raitiotieksi. Joka tapauksessa olisi outoa jos syynä rautatie-statuksen muuttamiseen on ollut halu yhdistää Lidingöbanan Spårväg Cityyn - johan vuosina 1925-1967 Lidingöbanan rautatien vaunut liikennöivät myös Tukholman katuraitiotieverkossa.

----------


## Piirka

> Käsittääkseni Lindingöbanan oli myös alkujaan määritelmällisesti raitiotie, muutettiin myöhemmin rautatieksi ja sitten 2009 jälleen raitiotieksi.
> ... johan vuosina 1925-1967 Lidingöbanan rautatien vaunut liikennöivät myös Tukholman katuraitiotieverkossa.


Pohjoisella Lidingönradalla oli alusta lähtien rautatietoimilupa. Koska yhtiöllä ei alussa (vv. 1907-1916) ollut omaa kalustoa, hoidettiin liikenne Stockholms Nya Spårvägsaktiebolagin ratikoilla. Vuosina 1909-1914 kyseisen yhtiön linja 5:n joka neljäs vuoro kuljetettiin lautalla (Kulosaaren tyyliin) Ropstenista Islingen. Mantereen puolella vitosen ratikat liikennöivät raitiovaunutoimilupasäännöin ja Lidingön puolella rautatietoimilupasäännöin. Sillan valmistuttua 1925 samaa liikennöintikäytäntöä jatkettiin.

Eteläiselle radalle myönnettiin raitiotietoimilupa. Rata sai kuitenkin sellaisia valtionavustuksia, mitä ei raitioyhtiöille myönnetty, joten rataa pidettiin näennäisesti rautatienä. 1940-luvulla pari korkeimman oikeuden ennakkopäätöstä virallistivat kummankin Lidingönradan toimiluvan raitioteistä rautateiksi. 1940-luvun lopulla, kun eteläisen radan AGAn ja Baggebyn osuus kaksoisraiteistettiin, yhtiölle oli siinä vaiheessa myönnetty rautatietoimilupa.




> Svenska Spårvägsällskapetin sivujen mukaan A30-vaunujen maksiminopeus on vain 50 km/h - tosin Ängbyvaunujen alkuperäinen huippunopeus on samojen sivujen mukaan ollut 70km/h


Nordiska lok och motorvagnar -kirjassa A24:n -vaunuilla (A30 -vaunut rakennettiin tästä sarjasta) oli eri huippunopeudet. Nockebyn A24:lla huippunopeus oli 50 km/h kun Lidingön vastaavilla oli 75 km/h. Lidingönradat ostivat  vv. 1959-1963 Stockholms Spårvägarilta yhteensä kahdeksan käytettyä A24:sta, näidenkin huippunopeus oli 75 km/h. Ehkäpä Nockebyn radalla huippunopeus oli/on vain 50 km/h, jolloin vaunujen todellista huippunopeutta ei voitu hyödyntää?

----------


## rib

Vuosaaren metrolaiturin ovet käytössä ensimmäistä päivää

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMhLjVqrJdk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yvxCrLbb_w

----------


## sm3

> Vuosaaren metrolaiturin ovet käytössä ensimmäistä päivää
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMhLjVqrJdk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yvxCrLbb_w


Harmillista tuommoinen "auki, kiinni, auki" sekoilu... Ihmisiltä menee heti luottamus jos sitä on koskaan edes ollut.

----------


## Resiina

Metro 10.03.2012
http://youtu.be/3XXN6b28KSQ

----------


## tsvk

Eilen HKL:n Youtube-kanavalla julkaistu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBlPuog7fJ0

Mennään metrolla (1982). Opetusfilmi uuden liikennemuodon käyttäjille.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tuotanto: Mainos-Studio Oy 
Levittäjä: Helsingin kaupunki 
Tilaaja: Helsingin kaupunki 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ohjaaja: Kari Santala 

Tekijät: 
Allan Pyykkö työryhmä 
Allan Pyykkö työryhmä 
Jarmo Husso työryhmä 
Jarno Patala työryhmä


Aika mainio retropläjäys.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL:n YouTube-kanavalta löytyvät nyt myös metron ohjaamosta kuvatut reittivideot:

Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus
Itäkeskus-Ruoholahti
Itäkeskus-Mellunmäki-Itäkeskus
Itäkeskus-Vuosaari-Itäkeskus

----------


## vristo

Minun mielestäni erinomainen kooste Lontoon metron eri ulottuvuuksista ja nykyään käytössä olevasta junakalustosta:

http://youtu.be/D7Wp4IVoidA

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Milanon metron uudelta, helmikuussa avatulta, M5-linjalta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hw2ULiSii0

----------


## Elmo Allen

(Ei ole YouTubessa, muttei haitanne.)

Joku on onnistunut olemaan kamera kädessä Pietarin metrossa, kun juna on lähtenyt liikkeelle ovet auki. Aika hurjaa. Itse en uskaltaisi laittaa edes kättäni kameran kanssa oven ulkopuolelle kuvaamaan näkymää tunneliin, kun en tiedä millä toleransseilla tunnelin opastimet ovat junaan nähden.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvhullumaa...17789_a6.shtml

----------


## Knightrider

Eilen viimeksi N-juna lähti ovet auki laiturilta Malmilta Keravalle päin 14:45 - kuvaaminen ei käynytkään edes mielessä. Matka ei kuitenkaan kestänyt kuin 4-8 sekuntia, kun kuski hokasi vi(k)an(sa), pysäytti junan, sulki ovet ja matka jatkui sen kummemmitta.

----------


## TKoskinen

M100 saapuu Rautatientorille: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCPHI24EQUc
M200 saapuu Kalasatamaan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbQpOBt-gZQ

----------


## TKoskinen

M100 lähtee Kontulasta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j2G8AHPv8Y

M100 lähtee Siilitieltä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG_VmzHJwnw

M100 ja M200 Myllypurossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmWsI6UAbk

----------


## vristo

Maailman pienin metro: Dorfbahn Serfaus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBOk...e_gdata_player

----------


## bussifriikki

> Maailman pienin metro: Dorfbahn Serfaus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBOk...e_gdata_player


Hauska pieni juna  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Hauska pieni juna


Ja erikoinen tekniikka "junaksi": köysirata ja juna leijuu ilmatyynytekniikan avulla. Mutta, on tuo ihan täysiverinen metro ja sisänkäynneilläkin on asianmukaisesti "U-Bahn"-tunnukset kyltteineen.

----------


## Compact

> Maailman pienin metro: Dorfbahn Serfaus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBOk...e_gdata_player


Eihän tuo nyt ihan oikea juna ole eikä funikulaarikaan ja "metroonkin" viittaa vain sisäänkäynnin yhteydessä käytettävä U-kirjain. Hissi mikä hissi...

----------


## vristo

Hieno video Tukholman tunnelbanan vanhojen Cx - vaunujen kunniaksi. Varsinkin noin kohdasta 2.00 alkaen näkyvän C6 - junan äänimaailma on niin klassinen kuin vain voi olla.

C6 Tunnelbanetåg Stockholm Gamla Stan: http://youtu.be/WjH62SWbU-4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusi video Tukholman tunnelbanan C6-junasta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBohOB3_n_o

----------


## Joonas Pio

Video Lontoon jokavuotisesta Underground In Bloom -kilpailusta. Siihen osallistuvien Undergroundin asemien, varikoiden ja muiden toimitilojen työntekijät kilpailevat kukka- ja hyötykasvi-istutuksilla. Mielestäni mukava piristys päivään!  :Smile:

----------


## huusmik

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=soi28s2xoBY
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MEFUJFAqdWM
Kaksi kuljettajakoulutusvideota vuodelta 1990

----------

